# Good plumbing



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

Some pics from a house I had to just redo everything


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Why are you redoing my work?:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Red, you forgot to duct tape the vent.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is that pex-al-pex that has had the outer pex shaved off to fit in that sharkbite?


----------



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

It was Fostapex whittled down with a pocket knife


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cowserj said:


> It was Fostapex whittled down with a pocket knife


Freakin awesome!

That's some good Boy Scout plumbing right there...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The job I'm on now-fun times


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Why do you set the plastic toilet flange before the floor is installed? And a tee on is back?


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Yea looks like a San tee on its back


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that does look like fun times....


I love it when they dont even have stairs up to the second floor and they
set up a ladder for you to climb all day long.... at least yours is a real ladder...

I went to work for a place and on the first day they sent me out to some 3 story high condos sitting in a field of mud.
......... they had to make ladders out of scrap studs and 2x4s because the carpenters had not gotten around to putting in the stairs yet... and would not have them done for a week or two:laughing:

every step was caked in mud and they expected us guys to somehow lug cast fittings up those ladders to the third floor and try to get something done on the job that day.....

I looked at the mess and just got back in my truck and drove away...they never saw me again :laughing::yes:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flange isn't glued-that's a 3 by 4 elbow-there's a 4" cap on it under there for stack test. Tee is a 2x2x1.5 vent tee for the clawfoot tub drain.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

In illinois we don't wet vent, so we are allowed to use san tees on their back for vents... If he was wet venting, he'd use a combo... So chillax code warriors.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Wet venting is for *******


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Do yall use plastic tee bolts?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

100% non magnetic brass nuts and washers to set a bowl or I THROW IT OUT.


----------



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

Light this water heater?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> In illinois we don't wet vent, so we are allowed to use san tees on their back for vents... If he was wet venting, he'd use a combo... So chillax code warriors.



We do wet vent downstate. Especially residential. Dry vent Santee can be on its back down to 45° from vertical.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> Wet venting is for *******


So you'll never know if a vent is clogged...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Redwood said:


> So you'll never know if a vent is clogged...


We talked about this-it's called a Kinetic water ram.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

How is this week


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I cleared 2500. I'm happy. Vacation starts today baby


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> We talked about this-it's called a Kinetic water ram.


Your customer will never see anything backing up, and the clog will be there forever...:yes:

So your kinetic water ram will sit there on the van shelf an unused tool...

But when that lav sink wet venting the tub backs up...
$$$Cha-Ching!$$$

My K-3800 is on the job!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Now I'm absolutely sure. Wet venting is for spaghetti wristed ******* enjoy your sewer gas


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Coming from the guy that rolled two 1/4 bends because he can't lay out a tee.

Haha it's all in fun


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

You gotta have thick skin to post your work up here. I didn't get much isht for it. I must be doing something right


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> You gotta have thick skin to post your work up here. I didn't get much isht for it. I must be doing something right


Your work wasn't bad enough for me to claim as my own...:laughing:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Here you go haha


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Yea that's brass on gas lol


----------

